# CPU Kühler für AM2+



## Smoke (29. Juli 2008)

*CPU Kühler für AM2+*

Servuz!!

Kann mir jemand einen aktuellen CPU Kühler für einen Phenom 9950 oder 9850 empfehlen?

Er sollte silent sein, oder der Lüfter mit einem drehponti regelbar sein. 

Ich glaube am besten wäre einer, an dem der Lüfter die Luft seitlich (nach links) weg-/rauspustet. 

Wie der hier z.B.:

http://www.silentpcfactory.de/images/_TRUSILENT-AMD-Luefter-leiser-CPU-Kuehler-AM2-1.jpg

thx


----------



## Fifadoc (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AM2+*

was ist das preislimit?

ohne preislimit schlag ich nen IFX14 vor. und in die mitte packst du z.b. einen Nanoxia 1250er. der is recht leise und es liegt sogar noch eine Steuerung für einen hinteren Slot dabei.


----------



## Smoke (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AM2+*



Fifadoc schrieb:


> was ist das preislimit?
> 
> ohne preislimit schlag ich nen IFX14 vor. und in die mitte packst du z.b. einen Nanoxia 1250er. der is recht leise und es liegt sogar noch eine Steuerung für einen hinteren Slot dabei.



Oh, Preislimit anzugeben hab ich ganz vergessen....

wollte nicht mehr als 25 bis 30 EU ausgeben. 

BTW: Taugt der Boxed Kühler eigentlich was? Es scheint beide CPUs vorerst nur als Boxed zu geben. Und wenn der gut kühlt und leise ist behalte ich den natürlich.


----------



## Medina (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AM2+*

er kühlt net besonders und ist auch ent grad leise, jeder andere ist besser (mehr oder weniger)

würde dir den hierm empehlen:
www.hoh.de - Home of Hardware


----------



## KoRsE (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AM2+*

Meine Empfehlung ist ganz klar der Scythe Mugen...

Scythe Mugen (Sockel 478/775/754/939/940/AM2) (SCINF-1000) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ist für die Kühlleistung echt günstig, leise und kühlt wie sau! Hab ihn selber seit ein paar Monaten verbaut und kann nur sagen: GEIL!

MfG


----------



## Soldat0815 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AM2+*

ich würde eher den nehmen
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information

zu langsam


----------



## Smoke (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AM2+*

Der Scythe Mugen ist ja ein riesen Klotz... aber gefällt mir eigentlich. 
Aber eben ist mir was aufgefallen... wegen der Sockelkompartibilität....

Ich habe ja gerade den "Silent Boost K8" CPU Kühler in Betrieb (vllt kenn den ja noch jemand). Der ist sehr leise und kühlt wunderbar. Jetzt im Moment ist die CPU Temp auf 42°C bei einer Zimmertemp von 28 °C. 
Also ist der 939er Sockel baugleich (von der Kühlerbefestigung her) wie der AM2 (bzw. AM2+) sockel???

Dann könnte ich ja meinen Aktuellen Kühler behalten und den Boxed Kühler für den jetztigen Rechner (der dann als zweitrechner im Betrieb bleibt) benutzen.


----------



## Risingphoenix (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AM2+*

Hier sind einige Kühler im Vergleich 
ComputerBase - Xigmatek S1284 Achilles (Seite 4)

Ich würde dir den "Xigmatek S1284 Achilles" empfehlen kostet auch gerade um die 35€ Xigmatek S1284 Achilles (Sockel 775/754/939/940/AM2) (CAC-SXHH4-U02) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AM2+*



Smoke schrieb:


> Also ist der 939er Sockel baugleich (von der Kühlerbefestigung her) wie der AM2 (bzw. AM2+) sockel???


 
im prinzip ja, pass aber auf, in welche richtung der kühler montiert werden soll; bei top-flow und gleichseitigen tower kühlern ists egal, aber bei allen anderen kühlern kann es passieren, dass durch das teilweise 90 grad gedreht montierte retention kit die richtung des lüfters verkehrt ist.

bei 2 verschiedenen mainboards kann die ausrichtung des retention kits unterschiedlich sein, ich meine, dass eben das der unterschied zwischen den sockeln 939 und AM2 ist... kann auch sein, dass ich falsch liege, am einfachsten nachschauen


----------



## Smoke (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AM2+*



fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> im prinzip ja, pass aber auf, in welche richtung der kühler montiert werden soll; bei top-flow und gleichseitigen tower kühlern ists egal, aber bei allen anderen kühlern kann es passieren, dass durch das teilweise 90 grad gedreht montierte retention kit die richtung des lüfters verkehrt ist.
> 
> bei 2 verschiedenen mainboards kann die ausrichtung des retention kits unterschiedlich sein, ich meine, dass eben das der unterschied zwischen den sockeln 939 und AM2 ist... kann auch sein, dass ich falsch liege, am einfachsten nachschauen



Also kenne mich mit den neueren Boards in Sinner der Kühlerbefestigung noch nicht aus. 

Hier ein bild von dem Board dass ich mir sehr wahrscheinlich holen werde:

http://priceguru.in/wp-content/uploads/2008/03/k9n2_sli_platinum.jpg

Das sieht schon mal gaaaaanz anders aus, als ich es vom 939er gewohnt war. 

Hmm beide Lüfter Scythe Mugen und Xigmatek gefallen mir. Muss halt mal überlegen wo ich den Rest der Hardware die ich im Netz hole kaufe. Um den scheiss Versand möglichst günstig zu halten. Aber ich tendiere zum Xigmatek... der scheint bei dem einen Vergleich relativ gut zu sein...


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AM2+*

also die befestigung sieht echt anders aus, die von AM2 und 939 waren bis auf die ausrichtung vollkommen _identisch_; also entweder ist das bild mist oder die AM2+ mainboards haben völlig neue retention module.... irgendwer ne idee ? [aaaaah ich bin verwirrt^^]

/edit ich hab mir die bilder auf alternate mal in einer anderen perspektive angeschaut... das retention kit ist das gleiche wie auch auf AM2 und 939


----------



## Elkhife (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AM2+*

Die Retentionmodule sind ein wenig anders. Aber so wie die Bilder von deinem aktuellem Kühler die ich jetzt gefunden habe aussehen müsste das ohne Probleme klappen.


----------



## Notarzt (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AM2+*

also genau gleich sind die retensionsmodule von am2 und 939 nicht, denn 939 ist nur mit 2 schrauben am board befestigt und am2 mit 4. das macht bsp. beim sonic tower der die vorhanden löcher nutzt ein unterschied beim montieren. bei allem was aber mit den "nasen" des ret. moduls befestigt wird sollte es keine probleme geben da diese gleich geblieben sind (soweit ich weiß) habe auch schon mehrere kühler auf beiden sockeln verbaut. 

denke der ifx14 ist super. hab ich jetzt aufm 775 aber auf dem am2 hatte ich zuletzt den xigmatek1283 und der war auch sehr gut. Xigmatek HDT-S1283 (Sockel 775/754/939/940/AM2) (CAC-SXHH3-U01) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

der ist halt nicht ganz so riesig wie mugen oder ifx. alternative wären vielleicht noch:

EKL Alpenfhn Gro Clockner (Sockel 775/754/939/AM2) (84000000018) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
OCZ Vendetta 2 (Sockel 775/754/939/940/AM2) (OCZTVEND2) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland beide mit der gleichen direct touch technologie wie die xigmatek (werden glaube ich auch da gebaut) oder der:

ZEROtherm Nirvana NV120 Premium (Sockel 754/775/939/940/AM2) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

cya


----------



## Smoke (8. August 2008)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AM2+*

sodele... dachte ich meld mich ma wieder...

habe mich für das:

"Xigmatek S1284 Achilles"

entschieden... ist noch auf dem Weg... 

Wenn er verbaut ist, werde ich mein Feedback geben, oder ich mach gleich sowas wie ein Tagebuchtread hier rein...


----------



## DevilDaddy (11. August 2008)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AM2+*

wenn du die klasischen AMD klammern hast hätte ich noch einen Frezer mit nen 90er rumliegen wenn du willst? testen und so? so schaut der aus:Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2 (AMD) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic-Cooling Freezer 64 - Pro


----------



## nfsgame (11. August 2008)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AM2+*

Du kannst auch den Scythe Ninja II nehmen. Den hab ich auf meinem X25200+ @ 6000+ verbaut und der Lüfter läuft mit ~200UPM (MB-Lüftersteuerung) und der Prozi will einfach nicht warm werden.


----------



## Smoke (11. August 2008)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AM2+*

naja der ist wie gesagt schon bestellt.... *undimmernochdaraufwartewasabernetsoschlimmistdadiegrakaauchnochaufsichwartenlässtbeieinemanderenanbieter)

falls mir der lüfter aufm S*ack gehen würde, dann kann man den Lüfter immernoch austauschen...


----------



## Smoke (7. September 2008)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AM2+*

Moin!!

sorrry, dass ich mich so lange net gemeldet hab... 

Also hab mein neues system zusammengebaut... aber der Kühler war leider zu groß! lol 
Der hat zwischen dem Mainboard Kühler ( MSI K9N2 SLI Platinum, nForce 750a SLI (dual PC2-8500U DDR2) (MS-7374-020) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland ) und dem OCZ Reaper Ram Kühler (die mit den Heatpipes) nicht reingepasst.... 

Musste den Kühler wieder zurückgeben und damit 7 EU verlust gemacht... naja was solls. 

Hab jetzt den Boxed Kühler drauf... und bin eigentlich zufrieden damit. Der ist relativ leise und kühl. Hat auch Heatpipes und nen Kupferkern.


----------



## riedochs (7. September 2008)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AM2+*

Bei non OC ist das auch kein Problem mit dem Boxed. Die werden immer schlechter geredet als diese sind.


----------



## Fransen (7. September 2008)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AM2+*



riedochs schrieb:


> Bei non OC ist das auch kein Problem mit dem Boxed. Die werden immer schlechter geredet als diese sind.



So schlecht sind die bei non OC wirklich nicht, du muss ggf. die Lüfterdrehzahl anpassen.

Passen sollte der Xigmatek HDT-S1283 / ZEROtherm Nirvana NV120 Premium.

.


----------



## k-b (8. September 2008)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AM2+*

Habe auf nem Phenom X9950 einen Thermalright Ultra 120er. Ist aber nicht so ganz Ohne, solltest erstmal abchecken wie rum das Rententionmodul drauf ist, sonst ist er falsch rum drauf wie bei mir: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/23533-thermalright-ultra-120-auf-am2-board.html


----------



## Smoke (9. September 2008)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AM2+*



k-b schrieb:


> Habe auf nem Phenom X9950 einen Thermalright Ultra 120er. Ist aber nicht so ganz Ohne, solltest erstmal abchecken wie rum das Rententionmodul drauf ist, sonst ist er falsch rum drauf wie bei mir: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/23533-thermalright-ultra-120-auf-am2-board.html




Jo das selbe Problem hatte ich auch... meiner wäre auch so ungünstig drauf gewesen, wenn er gepasst hätte... 

aber naja das thema hatte sich ja eh erledigt.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (9. September 2008)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AM2+*



KoRsE schrieb:


> Meine Empfehlung ist ganz klar der Scythe Mugen...
> 
> Scythe Mugen (Sockel 478/775/754/939/940/AM2) (SCINF-1000) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> ...


 Dito...!?


----------



## Conquestador (7. November 2008)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AM2+*

Bin zwar neu hier im Forum, werde aber mal meine Erfahrung und meinen Tipp abgeben.

Es gibt ja ein Retention Modul, welches einige AM2-Kühler AM2+-kompatibel macht. Allerdings ist meist die Größe der Lüfter das Problem.

Meine Empfehlung: Mainboard BIOSTAR TPower N750, CPU AMD Phenom X4 9950, Kühler NOCTUA in 3 möglichen Varianten (je nach Tiefe und Einbaumöglichkeit) 

a) NH-U12P
b) NH-C12P
c) NH-U9B

Bei diesen drei Kühlern ist ein SecuFirm™ Multi-Socket Montage-System im Lieferumfang enthalten, welches die Montage für Sockel 775, AM2 und AM2* ermöglicht. Und die NH-U Serie lässt sich in alle Richtungen montieren (90-gradige Drehbarkeit gewährleistet). Weiterhin gibt es als Zubehör ein K8-Montage-Kit, welches auch die Montage auf Sockel 939,940 und 754 erlaubt und ein LGA1366-Kit für die sogenannten Core i7-Prozessoren der neuen Intel-Generation.

Meine Meinung zum Kühler: Nicht ganz preiswert (ca. 60,- €), aber top Qualität, sehr leise und auch für Overclocker nutzbar, da ausreichend Kühlleistung vorhanden ist.


----------



## the freaker (7. November 2008)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AM2+*

Oder Kauf dir die neue pcgh dort wurden cpu kühler getestet.
Sonst würde ich dir den Ekl Groß Clock'ner für 35€ empfehlen.


----------



## the freaker (7. November 2008)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AM2+*

Oder Kauf dir die neue pcgh dort wurden cpu kühler getestet.
Sonst würde ich dir den Ekl Groß Clock'ner für 35€ empfehlen.


----------



## Fabi-O (8. November 2008)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AM2+*

Also ich kann dir nur die Lüfter von Noctua empfehlen, bei Bedarf SEHR kräftig und angemessen laut, aber auch unhörbar und dafür noch durchzugsstärker als nen vergleichbar runtergeregelter Noiseblocker XL1. Deswegen rate ich jetz auch zu Noctua-Kühlern. ^^ Am besten der im Towerformat.


----------

